# What is this weed?



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/50Nxk9t

Came across a few spots of this in my yard recently. I'm thinking it's Poa Annua, since it's a bunch grass, and it has blades that look very similar to KBG.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like poa annua.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks like goosegrass to me. Definitely not poa.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Orchardgrass. The crinkled leaves are typical. In the young stage it actually looks like a fattened Poa annua. In the picture the color looks a little yellow-green. Usually orchardgrass is more bluish green. But this can also be due to the lighting.


----------

